# Newspaper Bags



## TR6SC (Apr 12, 2018)

@cds2323 posted those wonderful photos of the paperboys in Albums. Many thanks. It got me thinking about my carrier bags. 



 
Anybody else got theirs? They'd be great to see!


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 12, 2018)

Having been a paperboy many years ago. . I'm used to using carrier bags on a regular basis , makes me feel youthful. ...


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 12, 2018)

I’m gonna jump in here just to thank @cds2323 for ALL the awesome photos and galleries.


----------



## TR6SC (Apr 12, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> I’m gonna jump in here just to thank @cds2323 for ALL the awesome photos and galleries.



Tru' dat! Great albums.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 12, 2018)

1939 Hudson, Detroit.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 12, 2018)

This one of the kids stuffing inserts sure brings back the memories.
The drop off point kept having to move from house to house, because we were so rowdy, that none of the Mothers could take it for long.
I remember when it was my turn to host the drop off, my mom went ballistic.
Our initiation for the new guy, was that he had to take his shirt off so that we could all shoot him with rubber bands. Lol!
The guys and I would go collecting until we had enough for a hot fudge sundae at Tastee  Freeze, then we'd hit hard the next day when collections were due.
Boys with be boys!


----------



## TR6SC (Apr 12, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 787285 This one of the kids stuffing inserts sure brings back the memories.
> The drop off point kept having to move from house to house, because we were so rowdy, that none of the Mothers could take it for long.
> I remember when it was my turn to host the drop off, my mom went ballistic.
> Our initiation for the new guy, was that he had to take his shirt off so that we could all shoot him with rubber bands. Lol!
> ...



Collecting. What a nightmare. After school, then the route, then knocking on doors until it got dark. One of the houses was real creepy. It was peeling paint and the yard was overgrown. You couldn't see the street from the front door. An old lady lived there and she didn't want to answer the door. The guy I got the route from showed me how to get her to come out and pay. He would start banging on the door non-stop while he screamed at her to come out. "I know you're in there," at the top of his lungs. On my first collection from her I told her I wasn't going to do that anymore. She told me she was deaf. From then on, I left an envelope and picked up the money the next day. Whew!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 12, 2018)

I delivered the Huntington Beach Independent for more than 3 years. 150 papers, every house in the neighborhood that I lived in, 2 times a week before 6 a.m. Thursday with inserts, and Saturday.
It was a free paper that I went to every door and asked for $.95 donations for delivering their paper and I could Put it on the porch for you if you want.
About 30 to 35 houses paid me a dollar so I collected more than most kids delivering a free paper.
My Western Flyer is my Paperboy Special that I never had.
So Rigid, strong, solid, and heavy duty I don't think I could have broke it; like everything I had.
I have a set of bags that are hanging with my bikes, but no pic.


 

 

 

 

 


Awesome Paperboy bike.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 12, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 787281 1939 Hudson, Detroit.




Poor Junior looks like he’s got a diaper on. 

Where did you manage to score that bag? Very cool accessory for a Hudson!


----------



## TR6SC (Apr 12, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> Poor Junior looks like he’s got a diaper on.
> 
> Where did you manage to score that bag? Very cool accessory for a Hudson!



https://www.ebay.com/itm/1-Vtg-60s-...863423?hash=item1eda15897f:g:MHoAAOSw-JJahywd


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 12, 2018)

TR6SC said:


> Collecting. What a nightmare. After school, then the route, then knocking on doors until it got dark. One of the houses was real creepy. It was peeling paint and the yard was overgrown. You couldn't see the street from the front door. An old lady lived there and she didn't want to answer the door. The guy I got the route from showed me how to get her to come out and pay. He would start banging on the door non-stop while he screamed at her to come out. "I know you're in there," at the top of his lungs. On my first collection from her I told her I wasn't going to do that anymore. She told me she was deaf. From then on, I left an envelope and picked up the money the next day. Whew!



Oh, man!
That is hilarious!
I could go on and on telling stories about the paper route when I was a kid.
I can tell by your experience, that we've probably got a lot of similar experiences.
Totally classic!
Kids these days don't know what they're missing. Lol!
Mowing lawns and delivering the newspaper.
Talk about developing a strong work ethic.
Omg!


----------



## TR6SC (Apr 12, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Oh, man!
> That is hilarious!
> I could go on and on telling stories about the paper route when I was a kid.
> I can tell by your experience, that we've probably got a lot of similar experiences.
> ...



We were lucky for sure!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 12, 2018)

I picked up these service award patches here on the Cabe, thanks to @Wards Guy.. 
So, when @New Mexico Brant posted that Dayton Daily News bag this morning, I knew, I had to have it.
Thanks, guys!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## cds2323 (Apr 13, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 787389




Here's a pic of a Dayton bag in action.
Port William, Ohio 1969.

A hearty Midwest delivery boy.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 13, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 787285 This one of the kids stuffing inserts sure brings back the memories.
> The drop off point kept having to move from house to house, because we were so rowdy, that none of the Mothers could take it for long.
> I remember when it was my turn to host the drop off, my mom went ballistic.
> Our initiation for the new guy, was that he had to take his shirt off so that we could all shoot him with rubber bands. Lol!
> ...



Sunday mornings. .


----------



## weebob (Apr 13, 2018)

I was visiting my great-grand daughter the other day and I ask her for a newspaper.           she said grandpa we don't waste money on that old stuff ,,here use my IPHONE.  I'll tell you what that fly never knew what hit him.......


----------



## Barto (Apr 15, 2018)

Yup, a day like this sometime back in the late 60


cds2323 said:


> Here's a pic of a Dayton bag in action.
> Port William, Ohio 1969.
> 
> A hearty Midwest delivery boy.View attachment 787479



Oh boy, the memories of delivering papers - in the snow (I'm a New Englander).  Hated it!  XMAS AM out in the snow freezing my tires off, lugging all those papers. Then of course we all had Sunday papers to assemble and deliver - all for a few cents but ah, the feeling of $$$ in your pocket made it all OK.....then Sunday would come again!
Ended up working out a deal with the local milk-man, he would lug my papers around as long as I delivered his milk. I knew I was doing his work but he was lugging my papers (which he read on ever stop ) so it was kinda a win - win. It was nice to have someone to talk too as well.  Funny thing is now that I'm re-counting my story, I just relized this was how I graduated from Balloon tire bikes to the new sleek 10 Speeds of the day - if I only knew..thanks for bringing this totally awesome memory back for me!!!!


----------



## stoney (Apr 15, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 787281 1939 Hudson, Detroit.




Love the AutoCycle


----------



## Handyman (Apr 15, 2018)

Vintage Fitchburg Sentinel Newspaper Bag on Iver Johnson Truss Frame Roadster..................can it possibly get any better than this !!!!  
Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## gkeep (Apr 15, 2018)

This is photo I found, it sits on my desk at work. Don't know who he is but must be about the age of my big brother and he was a couple cities north of me. I helped my neighbor Mike deliver the Valley Journal 2 days a week in about 1968-70 around our neighborhood in Cupertino. As I recall it was something like $1.75 a month and when he went collecting he had to get a roll of quarters for change. The best was we'd call dibs on delivering on the blocks where the cute girls from school lived in case they were outside that afternoon.


----------



## TR6SC (Apr 15, 2018)

gkeep said:


> This is photo I found, it sits on my desk at work. Don't know who he is but must be about the age of my big brother and he was a couple cities north of me. I helped my neighbor Mike deliver the Valley Journal 2 days a week in about 1968-70 around our neighborhood in Cupertino. As I recall it was something like $1.75 a month and when he went collecting he had to get a roll of quarters for change. The best was we'd call dibs on delivering on the blocks where the cute girls from school lived in case they were outside that afternoon. View attachment 789538



Nice foto, Gary. He's carrying those bags like I used to carry mine once I got a 10-speed. They just wouldn't hang right on the drop bars. I wore them front and back, and would spin them around a few times during the route to equalize the weight.


----------



## KingSized HD (Apr 16, 2018)

Wow, I remember I went collecting with an older neighbor kid for the local “free” paper, that’s a tough one...glad I later threw the local “paid” paper.  I’m into bikes now because of my paper route and the freedom that having my route bike gave me. 

Here are some bags I’ve picked up. Still looking for my local one though.


----------



## TR6SC (Apr 17, 2018)

KingSized HD said:


> Wow, I remember I went collecting with an older neighbor kid for the local “free” paper, that’s a tough one...glad I later threw the local “paid” paper.  I’m into bikes now because of my paper route and the freedom that having my route bike gave me.
> 
> Here are some bags I’ve picked up. Still looking for my local one though.
> View attachment 790224 View attachment 790225 View attachment 790226 View attachment 790227
> View attachment 790228



Nice bags, HD. What was your local paper?


----------



## KingSized HD (Apr 17, 2018)

TR6SC said:


> Nice bags, HD. What was your local paper?




The Fresno Bee-Here’s a pic found on the ‘net


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Apr 17, 2018)

Here is the 39 Westy with a period correct Tacoma News Tribune bag with vintage "Ducks" and a Tacoma News Tribune collection bag..


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 17, 2018)

I love seeing all of the newspaper carrier bags.
 I really love this bag that I got at a Cyclone Coaster Swapmeet from @cyclingday thanks again Marty!



Light for all!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 17, 2018)

Great bag, Mark.
As we witness the demise of the once great American newspaper business, these regional carrier delivery bags will become iconic relics of the past and the coming of age for the boys that delivered the daily news.


----------



## phil_7030 (Jan 6, 2019)

I delivered the Sacramento Bee in the mid 80's.  Boy, the stories about collecting brought back memories.  
On that note, does anyone remember or use steel front bag support that went under the gooseneck and over the top of the bars? It supported the front bag so it wouldn't hit the wheel/fender.  I've been looking for one and have no idea what they are even called called....


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 7, 2019)

I found a set of bag horns on a deluxe girls bike.  Must have taken our sis's bike?  Did girls deliver?


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 7, 2019)

phil_7030 said:


> I delivered the Sacramento Bee in the mid 80's.  Boy, the stories about collecting brought back memories.
> On that note, does anyone remember or use steel front bag support that went under the gooseneck and over the top of the bars? It supported the front bag so it wouldn't hit the wheel/fender.  I've been looking for one and have no idea what they are even called called....



I don't remember those.
My original Bags to carry were Double Bags with a hole between them so we could put all that weight on our shoulders, with papers in front of us and on our backs.
I hung them from my bars so nothing was over the tire.
I brought home a Milwaukee job radio from the Swapmeet in mine.
Good for a bag of kitty food too.






The strap is adjustable to keep weight off the fender in this case.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jan 7, 2019)

phil_7030 said:


> I delivered the Sacramento Bee in the mid 80's.  Boy, the stories about collecting brought back memories.
> On that note, does anyone remember or use steel front bag support that went under the gooseneck and over the top of the bars? It supported the front bag so it wouldn't hit the wheel/fender.  I've been looking for one and have no idea what they are even called called....





I remember a forked U shaped piece. I wasn't permanent, you would slide it under the bars from the front then back over the top. The U would catch on the stem. Never had one but knew a few guys that did. 

Memories, I had two Courier Post routes and sometimes would fill in for guys with the Philly Inquirer or the Bulletin. Good thing about the Courier was no Sunday paper. My bag probably went with the route, but I can't remember what I did with those bikes.


----------



## KingSized HD (Jan 7, 2019)

phil_7030 said:


> I delivered the Sacramento Bee in the mid 80's.  Boy, the stories about collecting brought back memories.
> On that note, does anyone remember or use steel front bag support that went under the gooseneck and over the top of the bars? It supported the front bag so it wouldn't hit the wheel/fender.  I've been looking for one and have no idea what they are even called called....



I never hung any of my papers on my handlebars, it made the steering to unstable. I used the black rear rack with the double saddle bags. Maybe you were thinking of one of these?
Support rack from '72 girls stingray style bikes(from the Findley Schwinn catalog collection




Front carrier/rack with 50s/60s style truss brace (this one's on ebay right now.



BTW:


----------



## TR6SC (Jan 7, 2019)

It looks like you've found the Fresno Bee bags. Bravo!!


----------



## vincev (Jan 7, 2019)

Indiana bag...


----------



## Balloonatic (Jan 7, 2019)

What a great thread this is! It immeidately brought back vivid memories of delivering papers in my youth. 

I delivered the* South Pasadena Review* c1972. After school I'd go down to the dark, descending narrow, rickety wooden stairs down into the dingy basement of the 1880s brick building on the main drag of town. The smell of fresh newspaper and ink filling the stale air down there, and the constant din of type setters and the huge printer endlessly clacking away upstairs. The basement was lit with a single, bare light bulb dangling from a wire; I'd get handed a bag of rubber bands, and shown my stack of unfolded papers, and directed to a spot at the enormous table where I would fold, and rubber band my stack. For each paper folded, I got one dime, doled out by Mrs. Ericson, a very large, gruff woman with chin hairs that would make the Wicked Witch of the West jealous. She was used to dealing with teen boys, and was widely feared. I smelled like a paper mill, and constantly had ink smudges on my hands and clothes, but I had an overflowing pocket of dimes with which I would ride to Lappy's Liquor store for a soda and candy bar, or to Papa Don's deli for tiny, wax Coke bottles filled with syrup, wax lips, or fake candy cigarettes.  

I sucked at throwing papers, and often had to get off my bike to bring the paper to a porch rather than leave it in the bushes. I didn't really love the job, but as @cyclingday pointed out, we had a work ethic back then and my family was poooor... so if I didn't work, I didn't get many of the things most of my friends took for granted... new jeans, shoes, or for bike parts at B & H bike shop for instance. 

At 11 years old I printed up a flyer on an old school (literally, my mom worked at the local high school) mimeograph machine (still have a copy of it somewhere) and rolled off 100 copies or so... all I remember was my arm was mighty tired from turning that crank!  It said "My name is Justin Pinchot, I'm 11 years old, and I want to mow your lawn!" 

I got 6 or 7 accounts in the neighborhood, and got such a good business going I wore out my used lawn mower. I asked some family friends to loan me the money to buy a new lawn mower, and paid them back with interest. Bought my first new bike, my first new moped, tons of 30s electric trains, and many an AMT car model kit with that money, and made friends in the neighborhood I still keep in touch with to this day. 

Man! We were so lucky to grow up in those times... thanks for the walk down memory lane.


----------



## phil_7030 (Jan 8, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> I don't remember those.
> My original Bags to carry were Double Bags with a hole between them so we could put all that weight on our shoulders, with papers in front of us and on our backs.
> I hung them from my bars so nothing was over the tire.
> I brought home a Milwaukee job radio from the Swapmeet in mine.
> ...





Thats pretty cool.  We only put the double bags on the back rack.


----------



## phil_7030 (Jan 8, 2019)

KingSized HD said:


> I never hung any of my papers on my handlebars, it made the steering to unstable. I used the black rear rack with the double saddle bags. Maybe you were thinking of one of these?
> Support rack from '72 girls stingray style bikes(from the Findley Schwinn catalog collection
> View attachment 929749
> 
> ...



Bro.....  That bag!!  

For the front, It was a single piece of steel we bought from The Bee.  It would thread under the stem over the bars.  It was a pain in the ass once you got down to last few papers.  I always crammed my double bag in the front bag when I was getting toward the end of my route.  I learned the hard way that a newspaper, especially Monday or Tuesday will lock up the front wheel real quickly!!


----------



## phil_7030 (Jan 8, 2019)

vincev said:


> Indiana bag...View attachment 929824




Thats sweet!! Same type we used for the front bag.


----------



## phil_7030 (Jan 8, 2019)

Balloonatic said:


> What a great thread this is! It immeidately brought back vivid memories of delivering papers in my youth.
> 
> I delivered the* South Pasadena Review* c1972. After school I'd go down to the dark, descending narrow, rickety wooden stairs down into the dingy basement of the 1880s brick building on the main drag of town. The smell of fresh newspaper and ink filling the stale air down there, and the constant din of type setters and the huge printer endlessly clacking away upstairs. The basement was lit with a single, bare light bulb dangling from a wire; I'd get handed a bag of rubber bands, and shown my stack of unfolded papers, and directed to a spot at the enormous table where I would fold, and rubber band my stack. For each paper folded, I got one dime, doled out by Mrs. Ericson, a very large, gruff woman with chin hairs that would make the Wicked Witch of the West jealous. She was used to dealing with teen boys, and was widely feared. I smelled like a paper mill, and constantly had ink smudges on my hands and clothes, but I had an overflowing pocket of dimes with which I would ride to Lappy's Liquor store for a soda and candy bar, or to Papa Don's deli for tiny, wax Coke bottles filled with syrup, wax lips, or fake candy cigarettes.
> 
> ...




Dude, that's an awesome memory.  I got lucky and delivered to my neighbors, so the tips were typically better than the actual money I got for delivering the paper.  Like you, I remember saving up for bike parts to customize my mongoose (similar to the one in my icon).  What's sad is I built that bike about 5 years ago and the I had to save up each month to buy the parts I was after, just like when I was 12!!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 19, 2019)

I'm using mine to carry my lunchbox and jeans to the shop; early in the A.M., like a paperboy; carrying "Light For All"




I mounted a 450 lumen headlight to my helmet to make sure I am seen by Drivers still half asleep.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 19, 2019)

I have all the original hardware but the bag..o day I’ll get the appropriate bag for it.


----------



## Tomato John (Jan 19, 2019)

KingSized HD said:


> Wow, I remember I went collecting with an older neighbor kid for the local “free” paper, that’s a tough one...glad I later threw the local “paid” paper.  I’m into bikes now because of my paper route and the freedom that having my route bike gave me.
> 
> Here are some bags I’ve picked up. Still looking for my local one though.
> View attachment 790224View attachment 790225View attachment 790226View attachment 790227
> View attachment 790228



Cool bags. The Spokane chronicle was our evening paper. Gone now but the building is still there with the newspapers name across the front. My older brother delivered the morning paper called the spokesman review. Still in circulation. I delivered a weekly free paper.  That was a scam job. Way more papers and not much $$. Thankfully only once a week except sometimes would take two days during the winter. Great thread.....


----------



## TR6SC (Jan 19, 2019)

I wish I had one of these. There are a lot of memories tied up in this wagon. I was 10 years old. 20 cents a paper, of which I got a nickel. Let's see, that's 50 papers times 5 cents....wow, $2.50. And all I had to do is push/pull this wagon up ad down the streets of Hollywood. Every street from Highland to Vine and Santa Monica to Sunset. I felt a bit like the Good Humor Man selling ice cream. And maybe 4 or 5 times a block I would yell, "Get yer Sunday Times Paper." That was the worst part. If they couldn't hear you, you didn't sell 'em the paper, and no nickel for the monkey. But the money was good. I started collecting coins, mostly Mercury dimes and Buffalo Nickels. Those too are gone. The mom and pop store across the street started seeing a lot more of me, and my little sister with my coin collection. My favorite soda was RC Cola because it was 16 oz. That's a lotta Coke! And Almond Joy was my chocolate of choice. I know, it cost twice that of a 5 cent candy bar, but those almonds! Kits, Tom's Peanut Butter Logs, little tiny juices in wax bottles, along with cigarettes made of chocolate or some kind of flavored chalk, mmmmm. We'd go out on the lawn outside the store and play mumble-de-peg.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 19, 2019)

My story is pretty much the same, 66-69.  Got off school, rode the 2 miles to the substation, rolled and banded the papers and loaded up the saddlebags on the Schwinn American and headed back to the route.  If I really busted could get home to see the reruns of Gilligan's Island.  My brother also had a route so on Sunday mornings dad would drive us and we would sit on the open tailgate of the station wagon and deliver. Then off to Jolly Roger for a donut and hot chocolate.  Also put me in the hated to collect column.  I got so far behind the route manager showed up and talked to mom and dad.  ouch!


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jan 19, 2019)

phil_7030 said:


> I delivered the Sacramento Bee in the mid 80's.  Boy, the stories about collecting brought back memories.
> On that note, does anyone remember or use steel front bag support that went under the gooseneck and over the top of the bars? It supported the front bag so it wouldn't hit the wheel/fender.  I've been looking for one and have no idea what they are even called called....







redline1968 said:


> I have all the original hardware but the bag..o day I’ll get the appropriate bag for it.View attachment 935260





That's the bag support I remember


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Jan 19, 2019)

I grew up on a farm and had a rural route. Sears 3 speed with two baskets in back, one in front. Remember this tool pictured?
I delivered Lynchburg News and Advance. 180 papers as I remember. Age 13-15, 1965-7, I rode to a store about a mile up the road, sat there while I folded them in thirds so I could sling them. Route maybe 15-20 miles total.
Each bike basket held about 30 papers, the rest I had canvas bag over shoulder.
Sunday morning was a killer, paper so thick I used two canvas bags. 
They gave me this aluminum folding clipboard like thing for payment receipts. As I remember little perforated pink slips maybe about 1.5"X 3/4", one per week. I collected money I'm thinking on Saturday. A real lesson in human nature, from the super nice pay on time customers to the ones always "I'm broke...try next week".
My boss drove a gray Peugeot car very much like Columbo's and every month or so I'd ride with him to collect from the deadbeats.
I'd start route about 3:30 after school, sometimes getting home 8-9pm for supper. I did waste time talking to this really cute girl half way round my route. She would have a soda and a new 45 record to listen to. She had to move away with her parents about the time I quit the job. 
Thanks for the memories! 





Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Jan 19, 2019)

This is my OG bag, I delivered the Herald American twice a week, Thursday & Sunday, usually around 80 papers on my 63/4 lime StingRay, double bags hung on the bars pretty good and was a easy ride ( no hills in my neighborhood ) but I hated getting up and folding the papers before sunup. they delivered a couple of bundles in the driveway sometime in the nite and I was glad when they came early enough to fold before bed but was still brutal with the 40 degree Cali mornings  . I bought my StingRay with my shoeshine money (I lived by 4 car dealers and car salesman always wanted their snakeskin shoes shined but thats another story) so the paper route money went for slotcars & models and of course McDonalds, I'ts still there, the oldest remaining Golden Arches. The San Pedro bags I just picked up over the years.


----------



## Barto (Jan 19, 2019)

Niiiicccceeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## phil_7030 (Feb 12, 2019)

redline1968 said:


> I have all the original hardware but the bag..o day I’ll get the appropriate bag for it.View attachment 935260



Do you happen to have any more of those front bag racks (I don't remember what they were called) ??  I've been looking for a set for a long time!!


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 13, 2019)

Not any more just the set...they came from a good friend who had them as a kid....


----------



## phil_7030 (Feb 15, 2019)

redline1968 said:


> Not any more just the set...they came from a good friend who had them as a kid....



Ok. Thanks. LMK if you ever want to sell them.
Are you ok if I use your pic to post in the wanted section?


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 7, 2020)

Bump up the bags!
I picked up this set of Dayton Daily news from Marty @cyclingday 
I love them; thank you very much!
I use my Baltimore Sun bag, Light For All, every day I ride to work.
I also have my longest ride in 1 day, personal Best Oct. 8, 2019 "Merry Christmas Ride"








Sometimes, I think they're *Magic!*


----------



## vincev (Feb 7, 2020)

Heres an oldie from the Hoosier state......................


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Oldbikes (Feb 7, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingSized HD (Feb 7, 2020)

TR6SC said:


> It looks like you've found the Fresno Bee bags. Bravo!!




I’ve found another Bee bag since then. This one is a single-sided over the shoulder bag. The lack of orange safety tape or paint at the top indicates it’s an older bag. This one was bought June 1960.


----------



## tjkajecj (Feb 7, 2020)

Would like to find one for a  regional paper... this one has to do for now.


----------



## mrg (Feb 7, 2020)

Oldbikes said:


> View attachment 1136488
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Man, looks like a nice Mercury hidden under those bags!


----------



## Oldbikes (Feb 7, 2020)

Sans bag...
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## djheffer (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## biggermustache (Jun 4, 2020)

The bag I carried in 76/77 said Evansville Courier and Press, but this one is pretty darn good!


----------



## Kelpie3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Love these photos.  I had a paper route  in the Columbus, Indiana area for 4 years.  The paper bag I had from the newspaper was ok, but my favorite ones were two that my Mom made from old blue jeans.  They kept their shape well, and I used the pockets for my money bag, ticket book, and bottles of pop I got at the grain elevator.  Wish I still had one of those blue jean paper bags.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 8, 2020)

Here’s a couple of my latest acquisitions.
A Chicago Tribune collection apron and a Chicago Daily News delivery bag, bought from the original carrier.


He said, he delivered that paper in 1967/68, and was surprised that his mom had kept the bag all these years.
I’m very grateful that she did!


----------



## Herman (Jun 8, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1136462



Luv the highwheeler , is that a crotal(sleigh) bell on the handlebar?


----------



## lgrinnings (Jun 8, 2020)

While technically not a newspaper delivery bag, here’s a US Mail delivery bag from WWII. It’s mounted on a 1942 Dayton that was used by the Hooksett, NH post office for mail delivery through the war.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 8, 2020)

Herman said:


> Luv the highwheeler , is that a crotal(sleigh) bell on the handlebar?




Thank you,
Yes, that is a Crotal/Sleigh Bell, made especially as a noise maker for high wheel bicycles, so that pedestrians are aware of your otherwise, silent approach.


----------



## Herman (Jun 8, 2020)

Very NICE!!! , I would love to see some close up pics , does it just clip on?


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 8, 2020)

Yes.
I’ll get some close ups the next time I’m out there.


----------



## Tomato John (Jun 8, 2020)

lgrinnings said:


> While technically not a newspaper delivery bag, here’s a US Mail delivery bag from WWII. It’s mounted on a 1942 Dayton that was used by the Hooksett, NH post office for mail delivery through the war.
> 
> View attachment 1207931



Very cool. Would love to see more pics.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jun 9, 2020)

vincev said:


> Indiana bag...View attachment 929824




You guys are lookin at the bags when the two honeys are pictured in short-shorts?  Oh to go back to 1972 when there was just me and my woody.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 9, 2020)

Herman said:


> Very NICE!!! , I would love to see some close up pics , does it just clip on?







I looked for a makers mark, but didn’t find anything.
The rattle itself is fairly heavy duty, with what looks like an iron pellet inside.
The clip is made of spring steel and the whole assembly is nickel plated.


----------



## Herman (Jun 9, 2020)

Sweet!,that particular style of sleigh bell is called the "Polar" style and dates to the 1880-1890's,I have a couple off of leather horse straps,mine are nickle plated brass 1 1/4 inches diameter or number "2" size , they have about the best ring of any of the different styles of sleigh bells,thank you for your time and trouble


----------



## butnut (Jun 10, 2020)

mrg said:


> This is my OG bag, I delivered the Herald American twice a week, Thursday & Sunday, usually around 80 papers on my 63/4 lime StingRay, double bags hung on the bars pretty good and was a easy ride ( no hills in my neighborhood ) but I hated getting up and folding the papers before sunup. they delivered a couple of bundles in the driveway sometime in the nite and I was glad when they came early enough to fold before bed but was still brutal with the 40 degree Cali mornings  . I bought my StingRay with my shoeshine money (I lived by 4 car dealers and car salesman always wanted their snakeskin shoes shined but thats another story) so the paper route money went for slotcars & models and of course McDonalds, I'ts still there, the oldest remaining Golden Arches. The San Pedro bags I just picked up over the years.View attachment 935654
> View attachment 935655
> 
> View attachment 935656
> ...



You kept your bag...did you keep your bike? Great stories!


----------



## butnut (Jun 10, 2020)

Although I never delivered the paper, we knew our paperboy had the coolest bike we'd ever seen. No one in our neighborhood had a Sting Ray...except the paperboys. And they all modified it with a tall gooseneck and boxspring seat. Our paperboy must have had a Deluxe as it had the springer, and whitewalls. This was mid to late 60s. I was in 6th grade in '66, so jealous, lol. When I started restoring Sting Rays in the 90s, I chanced upon a nice original paint '68 in Campus Green...perfect for a paperboy special. I went to the oldest Schwinn dealer in Hawaii (Eki Cyclery) where all the paperboys bought their goosenecks and boxspring seats from, and prayed they had those 2 pieces. I got the last NOS gooseneck, and they let me buy the rusty boxspring seat from their showcase of vintage parts. I chromed the seat parts, and assembled my own Hawaiian Paperboy Special. I was in my 30s, and felt/wished I was back in the 60s. They all hung their canvas bags on the handlebars as the bag had 2 small pockets to slide over the grips. I hope to find a Honolulu Star Bulletin or Advertiser bag one day.


----------



## mrg (Jun 10, 2020)

Well I was the youngest kid and the last to move out and my mom lived there till she passed around 09 so all my stuff +++ was still in my bedroom, garage, patio etc ( a lot of stuff) so my bags were there and a good chance I got my OG frame back but that a long story I’ve posted here before.


----------



## wavesurferoahu (Jun 15, 2020)

butnut said:


> Although I never delivered the paper, we knew our paperboy had the coolest bike we'd ever seen. No one in our neighborhood had a Sting Ray...except the paperboys. And they all modified it with a tall gooseneck and boxspring seat. Our paperboy must have had a Deluxe as it had the springer, and whitewalls. This was mid to late 60s. I was in 6th grade in '66, so jealous, lol. When I started restoring Sting Rays in the 90s, I chanced upon a nice original paint '68 in Campus Green...perfect for a paperboy special. I went to the oldest Schwinn dealer in Hawaii (Eki Cyclery) where all the paperboys bought their goosenecks and boxspring seats from, and prayed they had those 2 pieces. I got the last NOS gooseneck, and they let me buy the rusty boxspring seat from their showcase of vintage parts. I chromed the seat parts, and assembled my own Hawaiian Paperboy Special. I was in my 30s, and felt/wished I was back in the 60s. They all hung their canvas bags on the handlebars as the bag had 2 small pockets to slide over the grips. I hope to find a Honolulu Star Bulletin or Advertiser bag one day.View attachment 1208617



Howzit--my name is Bruce and I have a small kine vintage bike collection --all are Schwinns--a couple pre-war, the rest post war--I am full on local haole--would like to talk story any time--I live townside--a hui hou


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 18, 2021)

Bump it for more pics...
Light For All bag to carry my lunch box and pants to work Electrical; Light It!




Finished this project after a year; waiting for next one....


----------



## Swampthing (Jan 18, 2021)

This thread is great. 
I delivered the Ann Arbor News from 80 to 83 or so. A four mile ride to pick up my papers, then a series of shorter trips around the neighborhood and the apartment buildings on my route. 
then the ride home. Some of those winter mornings were brutal. 
I just looked on EB for an Ann Arbor News Bag. There were 2, the cheapest $85. Wow. 
I would like to have one, but if I had that cash I’d get a new saddle or cool bars... not a bag, but I would like to get one if anyone has one for trade or sale or anything.


----------



## HobbyTimeSeattle (Dec 30, 2022)

WTB: vintage USA Today news paper bag. As seen in the Rad movie. The bike build will be finished in another week. Now I need some proper display pieces to go with it. Thanks!


----------

